# AMITIZA AND HAIR LOSS



## daphne417 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello. I started Amitiza about a month ago. I was suffering from very very severe constipation. I had tried EVERYTHING both natural and prescription prior to the Amitiza and NOTHING worked. I am still suffering a lower abdominal bloat in my small frame....BUT the miracle is that I actually have a bowel movement every morning!! For me, this has been a miracle. I am still wishing and hoping to find a cure for the hard round bloate I experience, it puts a lot of pressure on my pelvis...BUT I am so happy to actually have a daily bowel movement. HOWEVER, there is a worry. For an unknown reason I experienced excessive hair loss of my very thick, long, curly hair over the past year and a half. I was finally getting it under control (it might be due to hormones raging in my late 30's) BUT since starting on the Amitiza the shedding has GREATLY increased. This may not be due to the Amitiza (and I pray not, because for me it works) BUT I need to know if others have experienced hair loss on Amitiza that you are absolutely sure was caused by the drug (and not something else). It's very easy to blame the drug...but it is awfully cooincidental. However, in the studies they did not find hair loss to be a side effect. Please let me know your experiences. Thank you! Also, if anyone has successfully treated their "hard lower abdominal bloat, pls let me know what has worked).Daphne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you discussed this with the doctor? There are a few things that when out of balance can cause some hair loss so probably a good idea to make sure those things have been checked out.


----------



## daphne417 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes. I have gone to many docs about this. I have an absolutely perfect diet...all organic, whole food, nothing packaged or processed. Fruits, veggies, nuts, grass fed beef, organic chicken, fish, green smoothies, all the omega fatty acids, etc... etc... Yoga and Pilates are part of my daily ritual. I'm so ridiculously healthy that I shouldn't have any problems at all. BUT this crazy IBSConstipation (primarily bloating is issue) & hairloss are plaguing me.Blood work looks good. No issues with Thyroid. But there is a borderline hormonal issue. Nothing "screams out" on the blood tests, but I have been having trouble with missing my monthly cycle and was diagnosed with cysts on ovaries and endenomyosis (a burrowing of glands into the walls of the uterus.) There is not a lot that can be done with either condition. Doc calls it MILD PCOS (and would give progesterone every other month to induce a period...I don't like artificial hormones and stick with natural methods)........I guess this could be the cause...but I am taking natural supplements to try to correct this and it is just so hard to believe that this very mild form of PCOS could be causing such extreme hairloss. This still, might be the cause....but this is why I want to rule out OR rule in Amitiza as the cause. I also take a blood sugar balancing vitamin supplement 3x per day to keep those levels in check since they relate heavily on hormones and PCOS (but blood tests show no obvious blood sugar problems).I am still so wanting to know if anyone has been absolutely certain their hairloss came from Amitiza.


----------

